# 2000 maxima..stalls while in PARK?



## ladyfly (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi everyone! New here. I drove the car for 10 mins and when I arrived at my destination and put the car in park, it stalled. I restarted it and it ran for about 30 secs and shut off again. I waited about 30 mins, started it again and drove it the 10 mins home and it ran fine.
I got a full tank of gas that day after running the tank close to empty. I do regularly add fuel injector cleaners to gas tank. 
Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------

